# Dog Whining after Teeth Cleaning!



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

My 8 yr old Rat Terrier/Border Collie got her teeth cleaned at the vet's office today. She is a "sensitive" soul who is prone to hysterics (we joke about getting her some smelling salts). She whined constantly during our 1 hr ride home from the vet and has continued to whine since we got home 2 hrs ago.

I know that she is probably stressed out from being doped up, poked 'n' prodded, then left at the vet's all day, but I can't tell if it is just that or if she is in pain. 

If I _*knew*_ she was in pain, I could try to alleviate it. The only painkillers I have in the house are 81 gm safety aspirin, Metacam 0.5mg/ml oral suspension and a fine bottle of single malt whisky. 

Since I don't know what dosage of aspirin to give her, I am leaning toward dosing myself heavily with single malt whisky, putting cotton in my ears and locking her out of the bedroom. 

Any advice about aspirin dosage for a 27 lb. adult dog?

Deb
in WI
(DH is already asleep as he blissfully unaware of her whining because he lost most of his high pitch hearing while in the army years ago).


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Don't give both metacam and aspirin. Use just the metacam and dose yourself heavily with the alcohol! Some of the whining may not really be pain, she might still be getting over the anesthesia and she's confused. Hope she's all better now!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Just hold her and if she's still in pain this afternoon. Call the vet back and maybe they'll have some answers. Poor baby.


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

Mine got his done last year and it about killed me. I hate to see my pups in pain. I held him and sang a lullaby, I don't know how much it helped the pain but it made me feel better. If she is anything like him she should feel better in a day or two. Also you may want to get her some raw bones as a treat after she is healed because it does wonders for keeping the plaque away.

Sarah


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

I didn't get a reply to my post last night so I didn't feel comfortable medicating her. I left her downstairs with DH and the other dogs and I slept in our chilly upstairs guest bed w/o having to medicate myself 

She was still a bit whiny this morning, but settled down and slept on the couch all afternoon.

Do all dogs react this way to anesthesia? Our dogs have all been spayed, but stayed overnight at the vet clinic so I didn't see them right after they woke up.

Thanks!
deb
in WI


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Her mouth and gums were probably really achy and sore too. I know how bad mine hurt after I had a deep cleaning recently. Next time give her a baby aspirin and lots of snuggle time.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

deb said:


> I didn't get a reply to my post last night so I didn't feel comfortable medicating her. I left her downstairs with DH and the other dogs and I slept in our chilly upstairs guest bed w/o having to medicate myself
> 
> She was still a bit whiny this morning, but settled down and slept on the couch all afternoon.
> 
> ...


A lot of dogs do. Keeping them overnight for spays and neuters definitely cuts down on a lot of worried owners and phone calls. Unfortunately there's not much call to keep them overnight after a dental cleaning.


----------

